# Summer is halfway done...what have you been up to?



## Swedishchef (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey ladies/gentlemen

I was wondering what most people at hearth.com have been up to during these past few months?

I am currently on parental leave until October 20th (my second son was born last fall). Vacationing, C/S/S new wood, relaxing has been my past few months. I may be moving next summer so I have started thinking of all that encompasses.

I hope everyone is having a great summer, cheers!

Andrew


----------



## jharkin (Aug 2, 2013)

Congrats Andrew.

I repainted our bath, we reworked all our gardens, planted veggies, had a new patio built. I also got into a new obsession with r/c helicopters. And we did some family visiting here and there.

This week we are vacationing near Bar Harbor ME. Next week it back to work and time to think about doing some much needed work on the stove before fall rolls around. I've got another big work trip to China coming in September and I can forsee running out of time if I don't get started soon.


----------



## DevilsBrew (Aug 2, 2013)

Working 2 jobs, gardening, banjo, playing with fire, and hiking. The latest odd idea - I'm trying to breed out the traits of a hybrid mini tomato to the point where I am satisfied with the plant. I'm hoping to get on the water either this month or next.


----------



## Locust Post (Aug 2, 2013)

Gardening,mowing grass every 4 days with all the rain, a few home mait. jobs,spent a minimum amount of time in the pool this year so far because we have only had about 3 weeks of real summer so far around here but have managed to find time to hit some of our favorite ice cream stands. Head for Myrtle Beach in Sept. for as much seafood as I can stand and uninteruppted time with my wonderful wife.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 2, 2013)

I'd love to tell you that I'd already rode 4000-5000 miles on my bicycle but it would not be true. Sad part is I've rode very little. Well, actually I also have worked very little. We'll just call it a time of healing. Still hoping for the best.


----------



## begreen (Aug 2, 2013)

Some camping, knocking off items from the honey-do list, gardening, music, and unfortunately a week of fighting furry, four-legged terrorists. Wood shed is full, but I still have about a cord left to split. Maybe next week.


----------



## DevilsBrew (Aug 2, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> I'd love to tell you that I'd already rode 4000-5000 miles on my bicycle but it would not be true. Sad part is I've rode very little. Well, actually I also have worked very little. We'll just call it a time of healing. Still hoping for the best.


 
Not sure what is going on but I said a prayer anyways.


----------



## mattjm1017 (Aug 3, 2013)

Cut split stack repeat. Thats about all Im doing trying to get ahead maybe I should take off a weekend and go fishing.


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 3, 2013)

jharkin said:


> Congrats Andrew.
> 
> I repainted our bath, we reworked all our gardens, planted veggies, had a new patio built. I also got into a new obsession with r/c helicopters. And we did some family visiting here and there.
> 
> This week we are vacationing near Bar Harbor ME. Next week it back to work and time to think about doing some much needed work on the stove before fall rolls around. I've got another big work trip to China coming in September and I can forsee running out of time if I don't get started soon.


 
Thanks Jeremy: It seems like you're busy enough!  How is BAr Harbor? There used to be a high speed ferry between Bar Harbor and Nova Scotia (it was called the "Cat" as in Catamaran) and I was hoping to get accross but the plug has sinced been pulled...

Devilsbrew: 2 jobs?! ANd you have time for the rest??

Locust Post: I hear ya..my grass won't stop growing. It's become a bad weed! I am quite a big fan of ice cream...YEAR round! 

Dennis: take it easy my friend. Taking time to rest and heal saves trips back into the medical world...trust me on that one. Enjoy the weather, relax, hop on the forums to get another 25K posts 

BeGreen: what four legged terrorists are you reffering to??? lol

Matt: go fishing. If you don't, you'll regret it come November.


As for me, I am going to an Irish concert tonight. My local community  has an Irish week every year and I vounteered quite a bit this year. Going to see a band tonight and have a few cold ones...

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## n3pro (Aug 4, 2013)

Working, got the cheapest wood I ever got delivered $110 a cord.  Got some good scrounges from work.  First trip to Denver, CO, and Arlington, VT.  Apart from that got no where near as much done as wanted to.  I wanted to work on some hardscaping, and a garden.  Did get the bathrooms done (painted and new flooring), fixed the drywall in the garage that was ruined by a water leak five years ago.  Painted and put up some shelving (been wanting to do that for 10 years).  Part of me really desires to move out of suburbia and this 10,315 foot lot to a few acres but at the same time I have enough problems keeping up with what I got.  

Still check in here though several times a week.  I'm addicted to this site, even in Summer I'm still lurking.


----------



## Scols (Aug 8, 2013)

Fishing,both commercially (my job) and recreationally with my 6 yo son with a little beach time mixed in. The highlight so far was participating in the search for a friend who fell overboard from his lobster boat 43 miles offshore in the middle of the night. He was successfully recovered by a coast guard chopper after 12 hours in the water. I still get choked up thinking about it. Oh,and 2 scrounges that should make up a cord.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Aug 8, 2013)

We kicked off the summer on June 28th celebrating the completion the 5 month construction project to repair the almost $100k damage from Sandy.  then, the VERY next day, our old terra cotta pipes to my leach field broke, backing water up under the house!  With THAT fiasco dug up and fixed we finally finished cutting, splitting and stacking the rest of the *bleeping* tree that fell on the house. 

We did manage to get the garden planted around the construction scaffolding so we have zucchini, summer squash, peppers, green beans and yard beans out the wazoo right now.  The eggplant are just coming to fruit and all of the tomatoes are still green.

We spend ALOT of time in summer/fall going to concerts and we truely enjoy not only local venues but big arenas too. Being just as close to Philly as NYC really broadens our access to a lot of venues and shows, which we take full advantage of.

So far we saw The Indigo Girls with Joan Baez, Dave Matthews, Jimmy Buffet, Heart and just last weekend The "Yestival" which was Renaissance, The Music Box (early Genesis cover band) and of course Yes, playing their first 3 albums - they played almost 3 hours!  We are going to see (don't laugh) Adam Ant next week and have tickets to see Toad The Wet Sprocket, Ani DiFranco, Blondie, The Music Box (again), Dar Williams, Mary Fahl and Al Stewart.  Annie Haslam usually does a holiday show here locally, since she lives here, but with her touring with Yes, nothing has been announced yet.

Not that I care AT ALL about the Philadelphia Eagles but hearing about "pre-season" games only reminds me summer is almost over and football season....fall into winter....is drawing near.  Need to get to the shore before labor day, that's gotta happen for sure


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 10, 2013)

n3pro said:


> Working, got the cheapest wood I ever got delivered $110 a cord. Got some good scrounges from work. First trip to Denver, CO, and Arlington, VT. Apart from that got no where near as much done as wanted to. I wanted to work on some hardscaping, and a garden. Did get the bathrooms done (painted and new flooring), fixed the drywall in the garage that was ruined by a water leak five years ago. Painted and put up some shelving (been wanting to do that for 10 years). Part of me really desires to move out of suburbia and this 10,315 foot lot to a few acres but at the same time I have enough problems keeping up with what I got.
> 
> Still check in here though several times a week. I'm addicted to this site, even in Summer I'm still lurking.


 SOunds like a relaxing summer........


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 10, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> So far we saw The Indigo Girls with Joan Baez, Dave Matthews, Jimmy Buffet, Heart and just last weekend The "Yestival" which was Renaissance, The Music Box (early Genesis cover band) and of course Yes, playing their first 3 albums - they played almost 3 hours! We are going to see (don't laugh) Adam Ant next week and have tickets to see Toad The Wet Sprocket, Ani DiFranco, Blondie, The Music Box (again), Dar Williams, Mary Fahl and Al Stewart. Annie Haslam usually does a holiday show here locally, since she lives here, but with her touring with Yes, nothing has been announced yet.
> 
> Not that I care AT ALL about the Philadelphia Eagles but hearing about "pre-season" games only reminds me summer is almost over and football season....fall into winter....is drawing near. Need to get to the shore before labor day, that's gotta happen for sure


 
Well, I am quite envious of the concerts! Man oh man I need to move closer to a big city! Dave Matthews is always great in concert. Good grief, Toad the wet Sprocket! I haven't heard of them since middle school. I used to LOVE them Sounds like you're having fun (now that the tree has been dealt with and the pipes are fixed!)

Andrew


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Aug 10, 2013)

As music lovers, yes, we are truly blessed to live not only close to Philly and NYC but there are two great theaters near by The Keswick and The Sellersville Theaters are old vaudeville/movie type halls that have been restored.  The Keswick is a bit bigger but Ian Anderson, Ani DiFranco and even Tori Amos played there, really intimate setting, unlike big concert arenas.  If your ever coming down this way, look up those theaters, always a good mix of shows.  New Hope Winery just built a big barn to host shows too, maybe a few hundred seats but great acts there too!


----------



## schlot (Aug 11, 2013)

Been kind of a rough summer, with lots of extra work hours including travel time that has really shut done my summer. But it shines a light on how lucky I really am in a normal year to have the free time I usually have.

I was able to work a little on an old Mustang we have with my son while he is back from college. Classic kind of dad and son bonding.


----------



## loon (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi gang. Havent been posting much   as when we arent dealing with hay, i have been down to the far field helping out with that new house i posted about in the spring 

Hope to start getting more free time in the next few weeks and get back to the woods.

loon and Emma


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 14, 2013)

schlot said:


> Been kind of a rough summer, with lots of extra work hours including travel time that has really shut done my summer. But it shines a light on how lucky I really am in a normal year to have the free time I usually have.
> 
> I was able to work a little on an old Mustang we have with my son while he is back from college. Classic kind of dad and son bonding.


 I dream of the day that I have time and a kid old enough to start a project like that!! It is something he will love and won't ever forget!


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 14, 2013)

loon said:


> Hi gang. Havent been posting much  as when we arent dealing with hay, i have been down to the far field helping out with that new house i posted about in the spring
> 
> Hope to start getting more free time in the next few weeks and get back to the woods.
> 
> loon and Emma


 Was it a good hay season? I know the chill of fall has hit Ontario and Quebec in the past few days....

Andrew


----------



## schlot (Aug 14, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> I dream of the day that I have time and a kid old enough to start a project like that!! It is something he will love and won't ever forget!


 
I've had the car forever and a day, but never had a chance to work on it. My wife really encouraged me to start working on it, both for me and for him. He's not a big car nut like me, but I think he had fun and learned something from it all. Even if it was a nasty job of removing leaf springs and shocks.

Some kids don't even know how to change a tire, but I'm really proud of both my sons in being able to replace spark plugs, spark plug wires and install new brake rotors and pads.


----------



## schlot (Aug 14, 2013)

loon said:


> Hi gang. Havent been posting much  as when we arent dealing with hay, i have been down to the far field helping out with that new house i posted about in the spring
> 
> Hope to start getting more free time in the next few weeks and get back to the woods.
> 
> loon and Emma


 
Don't want to alarm you, but one of those hay bales looks like a dog.


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 14, 2013)

schlot said:


> I've had the car forever and a day, but never had a chance to work on it. My wife really encouraged me to start working on it, both for me and for him. He's not a big car nut like me, but I think he had fun and learned something from it all. Even if it was a nasty job of removing leaf springs and shocks.
> 
> Some kids don't even know how to change a tire, but I really proud of both my sons in being able to replace spark plugs, spark plug wires and install new brake rotors and pads.


 I think they are lightyears ahead of generation "pay someone to do it!!" LOL.


----------



## schlot (Aug 14, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> I think they are lightyears ahead of generation "pay someone to do it!!" LOL.


 
...of course getting my youngest to pick up his room is a completely different story. LOL.


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 14, 2013)

Nobody is perfect lol.


----------



## loon (Aug 14, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> Was it a good hay season? I know the chill of fall has hit Ontario and Quebec in the past few days....
> 
> Andrew


 
Very good year Andrew and ya the mornings are starting to get pretty cool,8c when i got up today 

She helps drag em back to the farm schlot


----------



## Fi-Q (Aug 15, 2013)

Cool, soundslike some of you guys have a life. Me, I was planning / suppose to be off from last novemeber until now ( like andrew, enjoying my parental leave) and was hoping to get some work done in my house ( been building since 4 years, still living in the bsaement). But I was dumb enough to accept what was supposed to be a small easy contract for the company I work for. Something new, diffrent , somewhat close from home.  So after I jumped in, the sky felt down, with totally out of my control circumstance. So I ended up with crazy long hours week, 3 times more manpower to manage than what I was suppose to do.  Crazy, crazy, crazy.  this is a end of warranty job finishing in december. Then, I think its gonna be a few months off. 

So, except working and trying to spent time withthe wife and kids, I havew done nothing!  But I vuess it is not so bad cause I am still smiling every day going to work .

But I think I really need to start looking for one of those fly-in / fly-out 14-14 job !

Oh, Andrew, moving out of the area ?


----------



## WellSeasoned (Aug 15, 2013)

Love everybody's stories. Having an arm injury for 2.5 mos and the wife having surgery a few months ago put a damper on our usual summer. No vacation this year, but we managed some fishing on the boat, got the quads out, hit a carnival, and an amusment park, and got up to the shack (pa/ny border) a few times. We are going to see zac brown band this saturday (17th) up at bethel woods in NY. The tailgate alone will almost do me in, the concert and afterparty will offer only faint memories I'm sure if its anything like the jason aldean concert last year. After that, it will be business as usual. School starts soon (youngest boy starts middle school, aka the beginning of raising hell) and gotta start focusing on winter preparations.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 15, 2013)

ATVed . . . just a bit . . . nowhere near as much as I normally do.
Did quite a bit of geocaching and hiking . . . and camping.
Watched a couple of guys put siding on the house.
Puttering around the house on small projects.
Adopted a new kitten.
Not swimming a whole lot.
Going on a mini vacation with my wife in another week or two . . . going to see the Shaker Village here in Maine and a few other local sites . . .
It's been a rather odd summer . . . going by fast . . . and it seems as though I haven't done as much as I normally do in terms of play or work.


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 15, 2013)

loon said:


> Very good year Andrew and ya the mornings are starting to get pretty cool,8c when i got up today
> 
> She helps drag em back to the farm schlot


 This weather is nuts.... But fall is really nice where I live!


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 15, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> Love everybody's stories. Having an arm injury for 2.5 mos and the wife having surgery a few months ago put a damper on our usual summer. No vacation this year, but we managed some fishing on the boat, got the quads out, hit a carnival, and an amusment park, and got up to the shack (pa/ny border) a few times. We are going to see zac brown band this saturday (17th) up at bethel woods in NY. The tailgate alone will almost do me in, the concert and afterparty will offer only faint memories I'm sure if its anything like the jason aldean concert last year. After that, it will be business as usual. School starts soon (youngest boy starts middle school, aka the beginning of raising hell) and gotta start focusing on winter preparations.


 Considering your misfortune, it seems you are having/will have more fun in what little summer you enjoyed than most people get in a year!

I live in a tourist area so all the family (in-laws too) come here for holidays. Tonight I had 3 different sets of people show up to my house in 2 hours...starting this weekend, my summer (renos, finishing landscaping, cut wood, golf, camp with the kids) begins! lol


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 15, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> ATVed . . . just a bit . . . nowhere near as much as I normally do.
> Did quite a bit of geocaching and hiking . . . and camping.
> Watched a couple of guys put siding on the house.
> Puttering around the house on small projects.
> ...


 Time flies Jake when you're busy and having fun....! Now you gotta come up this way sometime

Andrew


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 15, 2013)

Fi-Q said:


> Cool, soundslike some of you guys have a life. Me, I was planning / suppose to be off from last novemeber until now ( like andrew, enjoying my parental leave) and was hoping to get some work done in my house ( been building since 4 years, still living in the bsaement). But I was dumb enough to accept what was supposed to be a small easy contract for the company I work for. Something new, diffrent , somewhat close from home. So after I jumped in, the sky felt down, with totally out of my control circumstance. So I ended up with crazy long hours week, 3 times more manpower to manage than what I was suppose to do. Crazy, crazy, crazy. this is a end of warranty job finishing in december. Then, I think its gonna be a few months off.
> 
> So, except working and trying to spent time withthe wife and kids, I havew done nothing! But I vuess it is not so bad cause I am still smiling every day going to work .
> 
> ...


 
Louis buddy, stop taking on those windmill contracts!

I went to the Bio-Parc 2 weeks ago with the family. I loved it

I may be moving in the next year or so. A couple of other DIvisions (provinces) have asked if I want to move there. It will be discussed with the family (aka wife) and see if I can get released by my Division (province) to go....Take it easy and relax!

Andrew


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 16, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> Time flies Jake when you're busy and having fun....! Now you gotta come up this way sometime
> 
> Andrew


 
Believe it or not . . . even though you're practically next door I've never been to Quebec . . . New Brunswick, Prince Edward Island, Nova Scotia -- check, but never Quebec.

I've heard a lot of glowing reports about how great Quebec City is . . . and I hear not so great reports about thefts of sleds and trucks from the snowmobiling crowd which makes me think checking out the old city in the summer might be something I will have to do some day.


----------



## DevilsBrew (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm back into Reggae again.  I took a break for awhile and now I miss it horribly.  This may seem a little silly but Reggae music means a lot to me.


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 16, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> Believe it or not . . . even though you're practically next door I've never been to Quebec . . . New Brunswick, Prince Edward Island, Nova Scotia -- check, but never Quebec.
> 
> I've heard a lot of glowing reports about how great Quebec City is . . . and I hear not so great reports about thefts of sleds and trucks from the snowmobiling crowd which makes me think checking out the old city in the summer might be something I will have to do some day.


 Quebec City, in my opinion, is one of the nicest cities in North America (however I have only seen about 25-30 major cities..). It's not the city of Quebec that is nice....it is OLD QUEBEC. It's the closest thing to Paris outside of France. Cobble stone roads, the Chateau Frontenac overlooking the St Lawrence. It is stunning. Also, it is a UNESCO site. I am yet to see a UNESCO site not worth visiting...

I am not familiar with theft of sleds. A friend of mine is a guide up there in the winter and never mentioned anything....

If you go, I recommend the fall (early September). There are no crowds and everything is 40% less expensive than in the summer 

Andrew


----------



## rottiman (Aug 17, 2013)

Finally  ripped out the old dino oil burner(back up) and put in a high efficency propane furnace and new central air unit.  Also put in all new  triple pane gas filled windows and doors.  Also helping the CEO start on a long overdue interior freshen up.  Between last years total knee replacement and some serious family medical problems didn't get much time on the Goldwing last year.  So far this year managed to get about 3700 kms. on Ole'Blue when the weather co-operates.  Probably should start thinking about getting the wood monster in shape for the upcoming season.


----------



## billb3 (Aug 17, 2013)

Got caught up with some splitting and stacking of some oak early in the Summer. Gardening as per usual.
Knocked down a chimney and replaced a roof - https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/chimney-removal-turns-into-roof-job.110976/#post-1480880. then went to Norway for the end of July and just got back yesterday.




a couple more pics of north cape and honningsvag
http://s1246.photobucket.com/user/billb2520/library/nordkapp and honningsvag?sort=2&page=1


----------



## Dairyman (Aug 17, 2013)

1st and 2nd hay is done and 3rd is about to begin. The corn and beans look great thanks to this unbelievably cool and wet August. And we have readied the babies room which involved moving in this awesome wardrobe that my father in-law built




And now we have a beautiful baby boy!


----------



## save$ (Aug 18, 2013)

Vegetable garden mostly a bust, but some other ones not so bad


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 18, 2013)

rottiman said:


> Finally ripped out the old dino oil burner(back up) and put in a high efficency propane furnace and new central air unit. Also put in all new triple pane gas filled windows and doors. Also helping the CEO start on a long overdue interior freshen up. Between last years total knee replacement and some serious family medical problems didn't get much time on the Goldwing last year. So far this year managed to get about 3700 kms. on Ole'Blue when the weather co-operates. Probably should start thinking about getting the wood monster in shape for the upcoming season.


 So you have had a slow summer?? *sarcasm*  Changing windows is always a treat: you never know what you're going to run into once you take one out...

Where did you get on your bike? Mostly around Ontario?

Andrew


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 18, 2013)

Dairyman said:


> 1st and 2nd hay is done and 3rd is about to begin. The corn and beans look great thanks to this unbelievably cool and wet August. And we have readied the babies room which involved moving in this awesome wardrobe that my father in-law built
> 
> View attachment 108799
> 
> ...


 Congratulations on the new kid Needless to say (if it is your first) your life has changed forever.... I like to sum it up this way (in a joking way): last week my wife and I went on a shopping trip. Nothing too intense, just a day without the kids in some nearby towns. We spent $750. I came back with 3 pairs of running socks and 2 cans of soup. LOL

What size farm do you have?

Andrew


----------



## begreen (Aug 18, 2013)

Our summer has been exceptionally dry. Garden is showing stress from it and multiple deer attacks. In spite of it all we have an abundance of corn, cucumbers, zuchs, potatoes, onions, etc. Tomatoes are just kicking in and the peppers are just turning red. The delay is due to earlier deer damage.

Congratulations Dairyman on the newborn addition. He's a cutie.


----------



## Dairyman (Aug 18, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> Congratulations on the new kid Needless to say (if it is your first) your life has changed forever.... I like to sum it up this way (in a joking way): last week my wife and I went on a shopping trip. Nothing too intense, just a day without the kids in some nearby towns. We spent $750. I came back with 3 pairs of running socks and 2 cans of soup. LOL
> 
> What size farm do you have?
> 
> Andrew



Thanks, he is our first and it has been a blast so far. I hope that those are some good socks! We have around 900 acres.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/index.php?threads/102302/
Farm pics


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 18, 2013)

begreen said:


> Our summer has been exceptionally dry. Garden is showing stress from it and multiple deer attacks. In spite of it all we have an abundance of corn, cucumbers, zuchs, potatoes, onions, etc. Tomatoes are just kicking in and the peppers are just turning red. The delay is due to earlier deer damage.
> 
> Congratulations Dairyman on the newborn addition. He's a cutie.


 Wasn't too dry of a summer or nothing would be growing


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 18, 2013)

Dairyman said:


> Thanks, he is our first and it has been a blast so far. I hope that those are some good socks! We have around 900 acres.
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/index.php?threads/102302/
> Farm pics


 Nice pictures!! Wow. Beats my 1.5 acres.

They are really nice socks. LOL. The 2 cans of soup were delicious as well.

Do you guys (Americans) measure in sections? 1/4 section (160 acres), etc? Or is it something more Canadian, eh?


----------



## DevilsBrew (Aug 18, 2013)

save$ said:


> Vegetable garden mostly a bust, but some other ones not so bad


 
I'm so envious.


----------



## save$ (Aug 18, 2013)

Dairyman said:


> Thanks, he is our first and it has been a blast so far. I hope that those are some good socks! We have around 900 acres.
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/index.php?threads/102302/
> Farm pics


900 acres!   I can't imagine that much land.  Have you seen it all?  If you owned that much land around here, you would need to be very wealthy just to pay the property taxes.  Very nice pitures.


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 18, 2013)

Save: nice landscaping


----------



## save$ (Aug 18, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> Save: nice landscaping


Thanks. There are several other gardens here.  I recently had the place appraised, taxes too high.   The appraiser said all the landscaping had the potential to lower the value of the home because of the demanding maintenance required to keep the landscaping in condition.   I recently had a huge hemlock hedge removed because I am no longer able to trim it.  A landscaper quoted me $400 to trim it.  So down it came.  I am putting a split rail cedar fence in its place and will line that with perineal plants that are low maintenance.


----------



## Dairyman (Aug 18, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> Nice pictures!! Wow. Beats my 1.5 acres.
> 
> They are really nice socks. LOL. The 2 cans of soup were delicious as well.
> 
> Do you guys (Americans) measure in sections? 1/4 section (160 acres), etc? Or is it something more Canadian, eh?



Ya we use sections down here 1 section=1 square mile=640 acres. My place is split by another farm and follows a river so it's in 3 surveyed sections.


----------



## Dairyman (Aug 19, 2013)

save$ said:


> Thanks. There are several other gardens here.  I recently had the place appraised, taxes too high.   The appraiser said all the landscaping had the potential to lower the value of the home because of the demanding maintenance required to keep the landscaping in condition.   I recently had a huge hemlock hedge removed because I am no longer able to trim it.  A landscaper quoted me $400 to trim it.  So down it came.  I am putting a split rail cedar fence in its place and will line that with perineal plants that are low maintenance.



I agree its some beautiful work! Sad that you have such a tax issue.


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 19, 2013)

Dairyman said:


> I agree its some beautiful work! Sad that you have such a tax issue.


You can't ever seem to win with taxes.....


----------



## Fi-Q (Aug 20, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> Louis buddy, stop taking on those windmill contracts!
> 
> I went to the Bio-Parc 2 weeks ago with the family. I loved it
> 
> ...


Andrew, you were 500 feet from my place. You should have stoppes by ! ( ok, ok, there is a 99% chance that I was not there). 

The bio-parc is nice, we have our seasonal pass and the wife goes there oftenly with the kids. But to me, the time to visit is it is doing march break, when the open for that 1 week in the winter. All the animals have there thick ahinny fur and they are a lot more active. But seeing a wildcat licking is lips while looking at your 3 year old avross the fence is something diffrent as well ( i just hope they won't break loose and end up in my ward.


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 24, 2013)

Fi-Q said:


> Andrew, you were 500 feet from my place. You should have stoppes by ! ( ok, ok, there is a 99% chance that I was not there).
> 
> The bio-parc is nice, we have our seasonal pass and the wife goes there oftenly with the kids. But to me, the time to visit is it is doing march break, when the open for that 1 week in the winter. All the animals have there thick ahinny fur and they are a lot more active. But seeing a wildcat licking is lips while looking at your 3 year old avross the fence is something diffrent as well ( i just hope they won't break loose and end up in my ward.


 Hey buddy!

Ha ha. I knew you lived close to it. I just didnt know what house!

It was impressive to see Mountain Lions roar like..well, a mountain! I am not the biggest fan of zoos but how else can we teach kids hands on? And I found the insectarium was great as well! Stick bugs, scarabs, etc etc.

A


----------

